

Coffee helps women cope with stressful meetings but not men  - cdgreen1
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2011/01/coffee-helps-women-cope-with-stressful.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+BpsResearchDigest+(BPS+Research+Digest)

======
rudiger
Coffee doesn't help women cope with stressful men?

